# 41 Remington Magnum Ruger Blackhawk



## Gi_Cwby

I've searched for past posts 'bout 41 RemMag & seen none!
 I'll be hunting pigs/deer/bear on my property.  I haven't killed any yet but am curious if anyone else hunts with a 41RemMag.
 Love the gun!!  25-75 yrds I'm on with iron sights.  Considering a scope but don't know bout taking away from good ole handgun tradition.
 opinions/advice??????
 Thanks


----------



## biker13

Just got a Ruger 41 mag SA revolver,never had one before but it seems ammo is scarce and expensive.What grain bullet you gonna use?


----------



## Sea-N-Double

I've been looking at getting this same gun.  What barrel lenght did you go with and what are they selling for.  My local dealer quoted me at $439.00.


----------



## seaweaver

In Law loves his. I found him a Marlin .41 FG to go with it.

cw


----------



## Dub

$439 certainly isn't a bad price.

I bought a S&W Model 57 last month.  It's my first .41 Rem Mag.

I wasn't searching for this caliber per se, however I wanted a Mountain Gun revolver.....and this was the caliber available at that moment.

I've come to really like the Barnes loads if you can get 'em to group nicely.

Admittedly, ammo isn't readily available for this one...not like .44 Rem Mag is.  I'll be reloading mainly so it isn't an issue.


I did order some nasty rounds from Double Tap.  I've not chrono tested these to see if they come close to the velocity claims, but I'm sure they are hot enough.

180gr Barnes....look at how deep the cavity is on these...like a beer mug.


----------



## frankwright

One of my favorite calibers. I have a 4 5/8" Blackhawk, A 7.5 Redhawk and a 10" Contender barrel in that caliber.

I have the Contender and Redhawk scoped or Red Dotted and keep the blackhawk open sights. I limit myself to about 60 yards with the Blackhawk but the limitation is my eyes, not the guns.

I have killed a fair amount of deer with 210 XTP's, 220 JSP's and even lead SWC rounds. Hit the right spot and it will put them down.


----------



## siberian1

Great caliber!!!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> One of my favorite calibers. I have a 4 5/8" Blackhawk, A 7.5 Redhawk and a 10" Contender barrel in that caliber.
> 
> I have the Contender and Redhawk scoped or Red Dotted and keep the blackhawk open sights. I limit myself to about 60 yards with the Blackhawk but the limitation is my eyes, not the guns.
> 
> I have killed a fair amount of deer with 210 XTP's, 220 JSP's and even lead SWC rounds. Hit the right spot and it will put them down.


That's a stellar endorsement!

I know exactly what you mean about the eyesight being the limiting factor...same here.


What powders do you like for this?  I'm thinking about a 4lb can of 2400 for working up some loads....I'm sitting on 1,000 215gr swc ready to load.


----------



## frankwright

I have always used 2400 almost exclusively. I never had any problems with it and it performed well.
I am not a big experimenter, if something works, I leave it alone.
Recently, I started using a Unique Powder  load with .44 mag and have loaded some .41 Magnums with it also but have not had a chance to try it yet in .41
The .44 mag loads are pleasant to shoot but still with enough power for most two or four legged animals.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rainmaker

Dub said:


> $439 certainly isn't a bad price.
> 
> I bought a S&W Model 57 last month.  It's my first .41 Rem Mag.
> 
> I wasn't searching for this caliber per se, however I wanted a Mountain Gun revolver.....and this was the caliber available at that moment.
> 
> I've come to really like the Barnes loads if you can get 'em to group nicely.
> 
> Admittedly, ammo isn't readily available for this one...not like .44 Rem Mag is.  I'll be reloading mainly so it isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> I did order some nasty rounds from Double Tap.  I've not chrono tested these to see if they come close to the velocity claims, but I'm sure they are hot enough.
> 
> 180gr Barnes....look at how deep the cavity is on these...like a beer mug.



Dub, 

Did you order that gun from Bud's Gun Shop? I have been looking for a mountain gun too, but I'm waiting to find one in .44 mag.


----------



## seeemmiss

I LOVE this caliber and have nine 41 magnums guns. My favorite is a Hamilton Bowen custom 41 magnum Blackhawk. I reload and use H110 for the 41 magnum. If you can find the 210 grain Gold Dot bullets they are the best I have found. I use 22 grains of H110 and the Gold Dot bullet and it shoots around 1600 fps out of a 4 5/8  inch gun. I have shot these in a Smith model 57 with no worries. There is a big debate right now on the 44 vs the 41 on the S&W forum. Here is the link. 

http://smith-wessonforum.com/ammo/145623-41-vs-44-mags.html

Here is a picture of my two favorite 41 mags.


----------



## seaweaver

nice

cw


----------



## Gi_Cwby

I use 22 gr. of H110 and a 210 Speer GDHP. Performs great, I'm just waiting to see what it will do on a black bear this year.  I have loaded some 180 Barnes but I like the 210's better. I do agree with Frank that eyesight is your only limitation with the .41.
 At 75-100 yrds I can place 6 inside a full size silohett target, but would need a scope or red dot to bring it in closer for a sure kill!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Use to hunt a little with an S&W 657, in .41 magnum several years ago. IMO, not a bad choice for around here. Nope, no flies on .41 magnum.


----------



## Dub

Rainmaker said:


> Dub,
> 
> Did you order that gun from Bud's Gun Shop? I have been looking for a mountain gun too, but I'm waiting to find one in .44 mag.



Yup....that is exactly where I got it....very smooth transaction.  I tried the local spots first but their inventories were pitiful.  I've bought a couple through Bud's....good folks to deal with.  Prices are fair and include the shipping cost (it's 2nd day air from UPS to your FFL).  They also do layaways which make it easy to keep the cash outlays under the wife's radar....maybe you don't have to worry about such.  I do in order to keep things going along smoothly.

I don't know yet if the grips are keepers, though.  At a minimum I want to sand 'em down and restain them and add some polyurethane or like coating.  I'll know if the shape is gonna work after a few shooting sessions.  It may be better to just pull 'em off and replace with another grip altogether....depending on time and $$$ available when I get around to it.

The Mountain Gun does have an overall lighter barrel than what you'll get in a 629.  It tapers off and and is simply "thinner gauge".  It balances very nicely but some of the heavier loads in .44 RemMag may make you wish for a heavier tube.....I don't know.

I actually wanted a Mountain Gun in .45LC, but grew tired of waiting.  The .41 will be just fine, though.




seeemmiss said:


> I LOVE this caliber and have nine 41 magnums guns. My favorite is a Hamilton Bowen custom 41 magnum Blackhawk. I reload and use H110 for the 41 magnum. If you can find the 210 grain Gold Dot bullets they are the best I have found. I use 22 grains of H110 and the Gold Dot bullet and it shoots around 1600 fps out of a 4 5/8  inch gun. I have shot these in a Smith model 57 with no worries. There is a big debate right now on the 44 vs the 41 on the S&W forum. Here is the link.



Really nice looking wheelguns.  I want a Blackhawk badly.  I've shot a few of them and really like how they handle recoil and they feel nice in my hand.  Handy little guns that are made to shoot'n'shoot'n'shoot.

H110 was one of my favorite powders for the .44 RemMag, too.  I'm going to have some fun experimenting in the months ahead.

As far as the debate between the two.....the .44 RemMag will always and forevermore be the apple of my eye  I can't say it's a performance reason per se....just a round that I've sort of grown up with.  My uncle let me shoot his Ruger Redhawk way back when it first came out.  It was an experience I'll never forget and as a young fella...one that led me down the path of responsible gun ownership as soon as I turned 21 and ever since.


----------



## Terry May

I had a Blackhawk with a 4 5/8 inch barrel in .41.  I wish I had not sold it.  Very nice gun, very accurate if I did my part.


----------



## ECoker

I've got a 41 mag Redhawk. I've killed 3 deer with iron sights. I just got a simmons scope and I am planning on putting the 30/06 in the closet this year.
If you can find Atlanta Arms Ammo reloads they can save you money and have good knock down. (210 gr)


----------



## Old Coach

I have the Ruger BH with the 4 5/8 bbl and a 14" Contender bbl in 41 Mag.
Ga Arms makes a deerstopper round in 41 and it works for deer and hogs out to 100yds (T/C with a scope)

Coach


----------



## flhr62

The .41 is a fine caliber. Personally, in my experiences ,I prefer cast bullets over jacketed, 210 grains in the .41 magnum.  For powder I use either 2400 or unique. I do not like a scope on a handgun for hunting. One reason is you can really see how bad you are shaking. The main reason is, the tubes on handgun sights are small, and do not let a lot of light in. I have had to pass up a few deer that I could see as plain as day with my naked eye but they totally disappeared trying to look through a handgun scope.


----------



## specialk

t/c super 14''.....scoped....killed several deer out to maybe 60 yds. never more than 20 yds tracking....most were DRT....i always use factory ammo....


----------



## Lonegle57

I have been a 41 mag fan for a long time. The Smith in the 57 or 657 is my passion, while Rugers follow close behind. My jacketed stuff is pushed by 2400 while the cast load is 8grs. of unique under a 215gr bullet.


----------



## RoadGrime

I have a SST Redhawk in .41 mag. on GON Marketplace right now. Comes with original box and scope rings. Check it out if interested.


----------



## JWarren

Dub said:


> to keep the cash outlays under the wife's radar....  I do in order to keep things going along smoothly




Man, that sounds just like me..     It's like Iran-Contra around my house....siphoning money for guns.


----------



## thurmongene

Yeah, with the .41 mag. ya have the power of a .44 mag without the heavy recoil.   Still, I'd love the caliber in a rifle.


----------



## pacecars

I have had several different .41 mags and they have all worked well. I just picked up a S&W 357PD that should be a hoot to shoot with the heavier loads. I have also ordered some DoubleTap 180gr Barnes Hps to use for deer and hogs.


----------



## seeemmiss

thurmongene said:


> Yeah, with the .41 mag. ya have the power of a .44 mag without the heavy recoil.   Still, I'd love the caliber in a rifle.



Yep I looked for years for the matching rifle and just found one this year. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Dub

thurmongene said:


> Yeah, with the .41 mag. ya have the power of a .44 mag without the heavy recoil.   Still, I'd love the caliber in a rifle.



Fairly close.  I'm going to have to be extremely cautious when sorting the brass.

240gr .44 mag & 180gr .41 mag side by side.


----------



## valley28

seeemmiss  , I really like the Bowen Blackhawk. Did Turnbull do the color case? When I get my finances straightened out in the next couple of months I am going to have John Gallagher work over a Bisley for me.


----------



## seeemmiss

Yes, the color was done by Turnbull and he does great work. I have seen some of John Gallagher's work up close and it is top notch stuff. I had a chance to buy a couple of guns he built with octogon barrels and didn't do it. Could have bought them for a bout teh price of the otogon barrels. I guess that is what I get for hesitating. Good luck with oyur Bisley. I want a five shot Bisley but that will take a while to save for.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I have did the math on all major bullet weights and styles all using the H 110 powder. In doing this I have found that the 265 gr Wide long nose gas check gives the best and some what broadest killing power. The formulas that I used was the standard foot lbs formula, Taylor KO formula, Thornily stopping power formula and OGW (optimal Game weight) formula. This will be fired from a Ruger Black hawk .41 magnum with a 7 ½ “ barrel.


This is what I found 
(All information was based of the end of the barrel, so these figures are some what skewed) 

Standard loading/starting load 19.5 grs of H110 
Velocity 1410
Ft lbs 1169.7
Taylor KO 22
Thornily 98
OGW 295.28 LBS

Max load/ high velocity load 20.8 grs of H110 
Velocity 1540
FT lbs 1395
Taylor KO 24
Thornily 107
OGW 384.720 LBS


The smaller projectile is a SNS cast 215gr Keith bullet. 

The larger is a Beartooth Bullet 265gr WLNGC.


----------



## br6ppc

I have a 6 1/2 bbl Blackhawk. The first thing I did was ditch the "cheese grater" black plastic grips. I had a nice set of Ruger Blackhawk grips from a SS 357 Blackhawk that I installed. The only thing I don't like is it has the internal lock that will prevent installing a Hogue grip. My favorite load is a Cast Performance 250gr WFNGC over a max load of IMR 4227 with a Fed Lg pistol mag primer. I get 1200 fps and it is very comfortable to shoot. I carry it during deer season. I don't think there is much of anything in Ga that this load won't take down.


----------



## eeehhh87

Anyone got any use for two 20-round boxes of Speer Gold Dot 41 Rem Mag 210 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point?  I'm in Columbus.  Send me a private message.


----------

